# Vivarium Background



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a place to buy a vivarium background, a picture of a desert etc. (For a bearded dragon)

Also what is the best way to attach this to hardboard?

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's a seller on eBay that does it for 99p a foot and is reversable.. i've got it in some of the pics on my big arsed beardie build...
You can attach it using silicone, glue, double sided sticky tape, staples etc


----------



## Chef (Aug 25, 2008)

When i had my first tank i had one of the desert picture backgrounds which looked really nice and i attached it with strong double sided tape which did the job perfectly.
The only thing that i did not like was that my baby bearded dragons would keep trying to climb the picture background and to be honest after a few months i started feeling a little sorry for them..

So i started looking into some other sort of vivarium backgrounds, one that they could actually climb on as im sure this would be much more fun for them and also create more room in the tank for them to climb on. I came across a vivarium background information site that talks about lots of different types of vivarium backgrounds that you can buy and some of the benefits that you will get from one bacground to another.
After a good read of the site i decided to go for one of the lucky reptile celta backgrounds and the reason for this is that this type of vivarium background is made out of a very tough resin material and has a kind of wall / slate rock design on the front with lots of 1/2 cm ledges all over making it perfect for your bearded dragons to climb on.
Once i had bought the background i found that the very nicely finished grey resin back of the vivarium background was not flat and infact slightly concave so i started scratching my head trying to work out how i was going to get this fixed to the vivarium.
What i decided to do was buy a 3mm thick bit of marine ply which was cut to the exact size of the celta vivarium background and then placed it on the back and screwed 4 short self tapping screws through the marine ply and into the resin background so now creating a perfectly flat back to this vivarium background.
I then attached double sided tape to the celta backgrounds new back and pushed it into place in the vivarium, held it there for a minute and that was that..

The main benefit that i find i now get from this type of vivarium background is that it gives your pet reptile the chance to climb and also perch themselves on the background rather than just trying to scrap up it all day long.
I have found that since i put in the new background the dragons just love running up and down the background and it also makes it easier to place branches and other vivarium wood leaning against it as with its rough makeup bits of wood do not slip off it like they would on a smooth picture.

So to sum things up i think that the picture backgrounds look great but some of the resin backgrounds that you can now buy really give another large area of the tank for your pet reptiles to climb on.


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought mine from ebay, though like Chef mine's been trying to climb on the rocks in the picture, just used strong double sided tape to stick it to the walls 

The one i bought was £1.60 a foot but they sent me a few feet extra, think it was probably a mistake though http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vivarium-Aquarium-Reptile-Desert-Background-24-Tall-/200471424014?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2ead072c0e


----------

